# Urgently need opinion



## paisleyheart08 (Jul 23, 2011)

Totally forgot about this until today. Goes to show you that my mind is mush right now...

Nurse called from my drs. office on Friday. She said that if I didn't feel comfortable waiting until the end of August for an appt with an endo that she could send me to the surgeon next door to them and let him look at my u/s results and see if he feels it needs to biopsied earlier. From what I know about my u/s it showed multiple complex, simple, and solid cysts and nodules. One is 3 cm and is complex on the left lobe. Part of me wants to do it but then again, should I wait for the endo since they specialize in this sort of thing?


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Are you able to do both? Seeing the surgeon might offer an opinion, and a piece of mind? I've been to both, they both suggested surgery. I don't know if we have similar issues. Although, I think the endo will help me after the surgery to manage this. Best wishes to you, this isn't fun, is it?


----------



## paisleyheart08 (Jul 23, 2011)

Yes, loads of fun!  And I would still see both like you did. It's just that I'd be able to get in with the surgeon sooner.


----------



## Suburban (Jun 12, 2011)

If you were thinking of going down that road with the other surgeon it might be good to find out how many patients with thyroid disease he treats and performs operations on a year (in case you end up having surgery with him). The more he does the better - more experienced. Thats what I would want to know anyway. Good luck and keep us updated :hugs:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

paisleyheart08 said:


> Totally forgot about this until today. Goes to show you that my mind is mush right now...
> 
> Nurse called from my drs. office on Friday. She said that if I didn't feel comfortable waiting until the end of August for an appt with an endo that she could send me to the surgeon next door to them and let him look at my u/s results and see if he feels it needs to biopsied earlier. From what I know about my u/s it showed multiple complex, simple, and solid cysts and nodules. One is 3 cm and is complex on the left lobe. Part of me wants to do it but then again, should I wait for the endo since they specialize in this sort of thing?


Is the surgeon an ENT?


----------



## paisleyheart08 (Jul 23, 2011)

No, just a general surgeon.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

paisleyheart08 said:


> No, just a general surgeon.


Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm; as another poster suggested, you would need to know his expertise with thyroid ablation.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Agree with Andros.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

paisleyheart08 said:


> No, just a general surgeon.


Make sure they are familiar and have experience with thyroid removal -like 4-5 a week is a good number.


----------

